# JOIN THE AKFF MOSTARS AND GROW A MO



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi ,

Movember's coming up and I've started a team for AKFF. We're the *AKFF MO-Stars*

So if you're up for growing a sketchy mo for charity over the month - join our Movember team at:
http://au.movember.com/au/register

Use these details
Captain\'s Registration Number: 1468171
Captain\'s Email Address: [email protected]

Click "Join a Team" and then follow the steps.
Once you're registered you'll be sent all the information you need to get donations and get growing as part of the AKFF MOStars Movember team.

Extra points for Chopper-style Handlebars

Ladies can join up as well - so get involved.

From the website:
The money raised by Movember is used to raise awareness of men's health issues and donated to the Prostate Cancer Foundation of Australia and
beyondblue: the national depression initiative. The PCFA and beyondblue will use the funds to fund research and increase support networks for those men who suffer from prostate cancer and depression.
More information is available at http://www.movember.com/.

Whos in?

[Edit: Participants are listed here: Please contact DG if you'd like to be added!]
Red - Donate here
Grant - Donate here
Bryant - Donate here
Squidder - Donate here
Davey G - Donate here
Jeffo - Donate here

Or better still, donate to the entire MoStars team (equal distribution between all participants):
https://www.movember.com/au/donate/dona ... country=au


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ps.

By registering, you do not HAVE to do the fundraising side of things - you can just participate for the fun of it. However it is a good cause and I've been led to believe that by entering Movember you will automatically get increased fishing mojo...
8)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Can i do a beard and mo or just the mo?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be going the goatee during the month, and will shave down on the last day of Movember to reveal a full Hulk Hogan. Heres some other styles that may take your fancy....


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you know if you can join more than 1 team?

We have a team every year at work but I would like to join the AKFF team as well.

Either way Ill no doubt post a pic at the end of Movember of my head with some fluff on it so you wont be the only one Davey G :lol: :lol:. I went the trucker last year - might have to try something else this year.

Cheers,
Cheeky

Go the mo! ;-) ;-)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Going by your guide DaveyG I note that FisherDan chose to sport the Jihad Jack. Hhmmmmm....interesting. Someone call the Feds :twisted:

I have 8 male employees that I might order to do it in the name of supporting research.....on second thoughts bugger that....I'll just tell em to do it or they're fired. It'll be like being back in the seventies on the set of Starsky and Hutch with everyone sporting a mo at work.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT said:


> Going by your guide DaveyG I note that FisherDan chose to sport the Jihad Jack. Hhmmmmm....interesting. Someone call the Feds :twisted:
> 
> I have 8 male employees that I might order to do it in the name of supporting research.....on second thoughts bugger that....I'll just tell em to do it or they're fired. It'll be like being back in the seventies on the set of Starsky and Hutch with everyone sporting a mo at work.
> 
> JT


you da man JT


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy fellow yakkers,

I've just registered for the AKFF MOSTARS and noticed with dismay that (at the moment) the team consists of just me and DaveyG 

C'mon fellas, join the movement!! 

Details at the top of this thread.

I've already picked my style, I reckon it's hard to go past the Ivan Milat ;-)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Jason - I imagine that with an "ivan milat" and a rod rigged for squid (rather than the gun) no squid is going to be safe near you! 8) I've got some events happening during the month which make it arkward for me to be in the process of adding facial hair, but I'll sponsor you.  It's a great cause.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

i'm in, just registered

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll be rocking one too - but I'm in the work group - so I'll put some pics up at the end of it all


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

one more day lads


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Heard on the radio on the way home yesterday that one of the best from last year
was the double mo 7. Apparently the guy grew two mo's trimmed identically
One above the top lip, one under the bottom lip :shock: 
As I am in a permanent state of movember, I will jump on the sponsorship bandwagon as well.
Go boys and good luck.
Cheers Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Can't grow a mo because it's blonde and i've got a brown head of hair so i look bloody silly but i will donate to this excellent cause and of course i choose the Mo-star mo-st in need of mo-re fishing mo-jo...

cheers
Jim


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm doing it too - but I'm in my work team..so no AKFF mo for me.
https://www.movember.com/au/donate/dona ... country=au

Lookout Burt Reynolds !


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbKl1qEAACbfgAAQQOXoEhSwUAo/796wMADDIiaU/TTU0TTNRkNPSYm1HkIY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMCJmkNJMj1PSeiADQBodwr3jCEqphChGbF9TATO9KQB2y5kuty9xJp2CVzzANxkyVqvUccQyyWELWDq8a2ANmuZ64Novq5YED29vwml/klqS7WKK0DmjhUQ6OzkO7RKOziTSfD3jwbVJRaIza4q4Ed0kznUt2z6I3ZAbcJhXWEEaUVQwt73QnR4OB4rei0fYJIMqHozlBjakj1KUTESYmWJERlvDVR4AZv72sp/i7kinChIWVLrUIA=


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure I want to put a pic up now...Mine's been broken about 4-5 times...and dwarfs yours eheh


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX4T5oYAABRfgAAQYYOm0oEAEAC+59+gIACJFQaeUaHqNA2UA00aEET1T2lPNU09Eep6jZQHpqQnmUZr5VS/sEjBviiCyqImIFk40NGYNZ7q4sfrxkfDwM5dJwgtUhZhoF45jIh+Z4O9lcKdXelcyJBQn6MBo9jKG9Hj3u2mmUUUOW7cBqchrerwyJNlwcy1YM/LysG66/xdyRThQkH4T5oY


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

My effort is pretty shabby so far and when exactly did my facial hair start turning grey :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

oops. off to a false start. woke up yesterday, showered and started shaving. half way across my face I realised...but too late, so I was clean shaven Monday morning.:shock:

Therefore I'm now 2 days behind the rest of ya.

Let the mo grow bro.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol Grant, I think you need to let your fellow AKFFers judge whether your beard is shabby or not with photos ;-) :twisted:

Davey.......you idiot. :shock:

And thanks Brenton (Revo) for your extremely generous donation!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWOqeg4AACtfgAAQZCVaMKmqHAA/79+gMADG0ImJPJT1PSGjE2ofqgZNGIFT1PRD0g0AAANANBqYlHtJk0nqMgYmIAMj0ebskbH7UfpitjszvlWoSEMhBP1ZGOAwU92Ojxp9mq6EsUjrm0DmFNUnu6UDAAZizELr1696HENgFdtswSdp/sOYTgQzOkrQ2AH2uKCTsPay0bH5qDu56EJ9TMZkxYJgQJqCeUZg+umUAQhShsTiKSBqwwoY6sjsvKWtTkdhQRlFOy4mPsMOW29VaVARz64R3C5QyamA+V5ptmjEBVQq/i7kinChIMdU9Bw=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRRW0REAABdfgAAQQGPYgjCY0Aou79+gIABkRTyU9TJ6ZPVMj0T1NH6ib0po9CIDJNAaAAADI2JAU0zzZ72VjTg26dozcajTmFpnHUyyLzIpPLd+oDyDxJCQa7BDGO+GCPUJZMsBy0V4U/E5GU6KNX+qEBr7Paly3HIIBAhE0YEJ0g5c3SkMBgLURgQDUP+gP4u5IpwoSAoraIiA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

even my young bloke is getting into the spirit








however I'm still not sure what style to go with so I'm still in goatee stage


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Well done fella's already splashed out (see the avatar!) for my mate at work who is going the 70's porn star look. ( I'll let him know its also the 80's "pretty boy who dont like women" look in a couple of weeks :twisted: )


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Facebook photo to get some more donations rolling in !! Sitting at $235 so far.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Lol Grant, I think you need to let your fellow AKFFers judge whether your beard is shabby or not with photos ;-) :twisted:


I'm going to wait until the end of the month before revealing my Chopper inspired number. :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it Uncle Chop-Chop :twisted: And thankyou for your generous donations Mal and Kenneth 8)

AKFF Mostars now sitting at $360!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWScRBd8AABxfgAAQZIVkCDCCHAAv796AMAC2bEU9NBD0h6hkAAyDVP1TTymg0ANABoDTJRqbIR6h6mjI0NqaKCISPeHrAadICeJrlaxIq/vGIR2tDQiWSrealGHanOIgRSR2f4WxwCG0Ud7REOVZUULHcSkbXh9jhmtMULhKpa9+7sly/HRWM5XRwU83CndUcGE4Z7/C8DT2aIChEQk2UcM4UKEHLRTzmJNAImROYti4Aj8XckU4UJAnEQXf


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My mo has now been trimmed into its final shape. Very ugly....

My daughter told me thismorning that I looked stupid...Mission accomplished :twisted:


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

Every November i get jealous that i can only grow around 2-3 real facial hairs. . . . . .the rest of the year i'm laughing. . ..keep it going boys!


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys, joined up with the AKFF Mostars the other week just fired an email around the office so hopefully I will get a donation or 2 for us.

Iv attached a pic of the creation under my nose for everyone to see feel free to laugh or poke fun as Iv heard it all now that the kids from the U15 cricket team have seen it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My Stache is going this good.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaISr3wAAB/fgAAQYLP8yiAAlCo//9+gIACKiKelPZU9J6IeUDI8U0Bp6ZT0EU/VPKm1NPJo0jJiMAgyaPUTclSQAcoImiWKIHGKi15Fmf9xudeWxYVzxV8e/Bb6r+5yhSsLXDsThqEi4QlT7o2FfPOlKtYroEYDhIfuSxe2N8Ijm0MFM2lJYWgZDqRdImN4AbQH3QQEZkdS6z3Mouhvf0Y1crSofOaFMpCcSQRgEnU1pP/F3JFOFCQohKvfAA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You ugly, ugly mofo's...


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Im in, better late than never. Will post an ugly later.

David


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done lads.
Red you've got a touch of an extra from blazing saddles about you :lol: 
Keep up the good work.
Cheers Mal


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Aghhhh this reminds of a film I once saw........






:lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

heres how progress is going as of 18 November.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm tempted to shave the bugger off. its now annoying me. :?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

ITCHY !!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU+e+UkAAAgVgGCBAKAq592gIABIiMU9NNDRGNQp6JoAANCdHexxMSHCUdmC/2bGgjvww3cPeQakqwy8oBdcpAKhJ0GYeGJ8XckU4UJBPnvlJA==


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Aghh you remind me of a friend from Melb......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWceEEoUAAAzfgAAQZAFEMCEKHgAm4dyAIABBj0TIzKPU9QZHqeUKAAAAAQBuiFrZOVbnqechRIn9DgEAqMrzu6xs4rNnwrKDhTRPxdyRThQkMeEEoUA=


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well what can I say, great effort from some of our well known top blokes. ;-)

To be honest I normally run a "goatee" :twisted:

Now I know why, 
Grew a total beard for Movember with little trimming.
Trimmed goatee part of beard to match the "growth" in second week.
Cheated and left my MO Grow!!

First shave and pics today more to come, I forgot I have no chin :twisted:

Hey I know a bloke who survived prostate cancer, Let's do what we can ;-)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Gissa-kiss, babyyyyyyyyy!

Can't wait to set it free!!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

My interpretation of Chopper. Thank god its over for another year...  I just need to start calling in my donations now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQwMb8EAAAlXgAAQYGcBABAAL+fe4CAASIpphpMI0yZpkgRT0Gpp6EYAhhil3I9dwxVAk8+G0mxbr59sQ9CZNTUMiFK7i4FGSVQgxeBi4ujBnfDFpToCPkMkWm7F3JFOFCQDAxvwQA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcNPPyIAABpfgAAQcIXAkgDyXCou79/gIACKERkpvVP0U02iNNpG1ANPRH6oRCYmmg0ABkAGjIOBkyHSbz+Ubw80za4UYa5xeFVr/XiUtuqdSC9vJJulpvOwyWDBLSU0Z8v7BGIaIcPoG5TA4IhK9OKA5bXuIURlBYP6ILSiATTYqk7Wut92jeNiboiKhONUroiF4WlBkBODh/i7kinChIYaefkQ


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Mo went this morning, yippee. No pics sorry. I t was lot more 'blonde' than I rember from my 70s port star days.

David


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Our work team raised a solid $4754.50. it kind of helps working in a hospital in regards to raising money for health causes 

I'm front row second from the right, with the fantastic tom selleck styled beast (which actually turned a disturbing shade of red and made me look more like zoidburg... :shock: ).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Final mo pic.....








Thank god the buggers gone.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYVY4WQAABbfgAAQRAdLECELFAA3b96gIABoNU0aekHqAPSaGQyBDVN6iNR6CaepgaEemoRWUBLlwEfuCBxV0J1qkwSOA8Oo0pywa1L01cxy8QObpsjpjUCT0KiubuZNTAp0ET19pC0cBQj0nIh47kGO8JPuhsUP/Rg0hzsS28qsxgkf4u5IpwoSEKscLIA=


----------

